# Ceramic Heat Lamp??



## selkiejc (Jul 7, 2017)

So I'm about to get a hedgehog and I've been reading reviews about ceramic heat lamps and heat lamps and I have no idea what to buy. The ceramic heat lamp I bought ( BYB - 150W 110V Ceramic Infrared Heat Emitter Brooder Coop Pet Infrared Lamp Bulb, Black ) needs a lamp that can hold 150W or more, and all the lamps that I've looked at melt. What should I buy?? Could someone send what they bought??


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

In my experience, a brooder lamp won't work. You need a lamp with a ceramic socket that is rated for CHE use.

Lamp, though an 10" is better for more heat distribution:
https://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Delu...544&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=CHE+rated+heat+lamp

Thermostat to control temp:
https://www.amazon.com/Zilla-Reptil...=UTF8&qid=1499441589&sr=8-8&keywords=CHE+bulb

A ceramic heat emitter bulb (that does not emit light), similar to this:
https://www.amazon.com/Flukers-Cera...sr=8-5&keywords=100+watt+ceramic+heat+emitter


----------



## selkiejc (Jul 7, 2017)

Do you think this lamp would work??

https://www.amazon.com/Reptile-Motina-Ceramic-Infrared-Emitter/dp/B01NAS87ID


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm not sure about the "infrared" part, (mine have been plain, Zilla brand "ceramic heat emitters") but as long as it does not emit light of any kind (even a glowing red hue when turned on), I would think it would work. You just don't want a light of any kind at night for your hedgehog, as it can disrupt their nocturnal habits.

Anyone else's thoughts?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I took a look at that link and it doesn't mention anything about light being admitted, but I'm not really sure whether it does or it doesn't. You should post it as a question so that people who do own it can respond and give an accurate answer. Just to make sure!


----------

